# So what are you cooking for Thanksgiving?



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

We are smoking a turkey on the big green egg, with bacon under the skin yummmmm
I'm making homemade cornbread and andouille sausage dressing, southern green beans with bacon, orange cranberry and ginger relish, mashed potatoes, peas, buttermilk biscuits, pumpkin pie and pecan tassies cookies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> We are smoking a turkey on the big green egg,


?

We had T'giving yesterday so the kids can go to their inlaws...Turkey, sort of plain stuffing, sweet potato casserole, mashed potatos, "foo-foo" salad (pear and lime jello salad with cream cheese and cool whip, too), asparagus, green bean casserole, apple walnut pie and an apple cake.

Betsy


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm cooking a small turkey to go with dressing, mashed potatoes, and gravy.  We'll also have a fruit salad and home made rolls with pumpkin pie for dessert.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hope your ankle is good by then!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks.  I think it will be.  I'll do the rolls and pie on Wednesday; it won't take me long to get the turkey in the oven and I can sit down to mix the dressing.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'll be joining some friends at their place along with several other friends and family members of theirs (including my parents). All I know for sure is that there will be a couple turkeys and a ham, plus the garlicky mashed potatoes I'll be making. Along with the other side dishes other people will be bringing along with all the desserts, I probably won't even get one helping of everything.  (I plan to come prepared this year with a couple freezer bags for leftovers.  ) It was a great time last year and I'm really looking forward to it again.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

We'll be going to my brother-in-law's for Thanksgiving and I'll be bringing two pumpkin pies.

Then Friday, my husband and I will have our little Thanksgiving and I'll cook a turkey with stuffing and gravy, some veggie, cranberry sauce and another pumpkin pie.

My husband's family always has Thanksgiving dinner, but I love cooking it so much that we've done the tradition of having our own the day after...so we can get all the leftovers!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm baking  pies for So Others Might Eat. . .the local 'soup kitchen' which will be providing a meal for the homeless on Thanksgiving.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

We did a turkey on Canadian Thanksgiving (pure chance, it was not planned) so the kids asked if we could have ham instead.  DH and I have decided we will also do a small turkey breast so *we* can have the left overs

We will be doing ham, mashed potatoes, broccoli/rice casserole.  I may do a salad too.  We will probably have an caramel apple pie and a pumpkin cake.

It is just us for dinner so we are not totally set in a traditional menu.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

so much thanks we are doing it today turkey, and all fixings and again on Thursday with all naighbors that stayed the winter season
sylvia


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

The lisr of attendees keeps growing ~ it was me, my dad and my daughter. Now added are my brother his girl friend her two boys and 3 of my daughter friends.

I will be frying a turkey, mashed potatoes and gravy , dressing, gravy, zuchinni/squash/corn casserole, homemade rolls, german chocolate cake and sweet potato pies.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> We are smoking a turkey on the big green egg, with bacon under the skin yummmmm
> I'm making homemade cornbread and andouille sausage dressing, southern green beans with bacon, orange cranberry and ginger relish, mashed potatoes, peas, buttermilk biscuits, pumpkin pie and pecan tassies cookies.


Address please. Just kidding. Your menu sounds amazing.

Going to my grandparents, age 86 and 95. I'm sure she'll do her stuffing, with the help of my aunt, and probably the turkey as well. The rest of us will be bringing in all of the other dishes. There will be close to 30 of us. I, with the help of my daughter, will be making a pumpkin swirl cheesecake with a ginger snap and pecan crust. I made it a few weeks ago on a trial run. It is really good. 
deb


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ?


This is a big green egg

http://www.biggreenegg.com/


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had never heard of a big green egg until this summer.  There's a thread here somewhere about grills, or summer or something related.  Everyone that had one said they're great, and they seem to get great reviews.
deb


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I will be taking Butterscotch Brownies (blondies) to my mom's where the menu will include turkey, mashed potatoes and gravy, sweet potatoes, vegetarian gluten-free brown rice dressing (Mom's recipe), bread dressing, pecan pie and pumpkin pie (both with and without crusts) with whipping cream whipped with maple syrup, homemade cranberry sauce, potato rolls, green beans, leaf lettuce salad, and probably corn chips and salsa before dinner. Those are the regular dishes; there may be others.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll be honest, I have some trepidation about Thanksgiving. I think most everyone here knows that my Dad died back in July. The holidays are tough. We just talked about it at dinner....should we have Thanksgiving here at home, maybe have something else to eat (not turkey), or even go out to a restaurant. We are only talking about a group of 5 people so even if we decide something last minute, we'll be able to pull it off. Cooking dinner for 5 is not like cooking dinner for 30. Going out to a restaurant with 5 is manageable, even if you make the reservation on Tuesday or Wednesday.

L


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

drenee said:


> I had never heard of a big green egg until this summer. There's a thread here somewhere about grills, or summer or something related. Everyone that had one said they're great, and they seem to get great reviews.
> deb


We love ours, it's the best cooking appliance type thing we have ever bought, with my rice cooker coming in a close second. It makes the juiciest meat I've ever had from a grill and I love that it can truly sear steaks.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Everyones food sounds yummy. Sorry about your dad and the holidays Leslie.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'll be working Thursday, and hopefully be picking up Thai or Chinese.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I'll be honest, I have some trepidation about Thanksgiving. I think most everyone here knows that my Dad died back in July. The holidays are tough. We just talked about it at dinner....should we have Thanksgiving here at home, maybe have something else to eat (not turkey), or even go out to a restaurant. We are only talking about a group of 5 people so even if we decide something last minute, we'll be able to pull it off. Cooking dinner for 5 is not like cooking dinner for 30. Going out to a restaurant with 5 is manageable, even if you make the reservation on Tuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> L


After my folks died, the holidays were rough, but I think not celebrating the holidays at all would have been worse. But everyone is different. My mom absolutely loved the holidays and we felt like we were honoring her. They can be a good time to talk about those who have gone as well as a difficult time.

Betsy


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> It is just us for dinner so we are not totally set in a traditional menu.


My kids won't let me deviate from the menu that they have decided is traditional for us. I come from a very large family, so it is very chaotic (in a fun way) when we got visit them in Ohio. But more often than not, we spend a quiet Thanksgiving day just the four of us in VA.

So I will be expected to fix: turkey, stuffing (Stove Top is acceptable), mashed potatoes & gravy, green bean casserole, my yam-cranberry-apple concotion, and pumpkin pie for dessert. I plan to fix the day ahead mashed potatoes that I can heat up in the crockpot on Thursday.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> After my folks died, the holidays were rough, but I think not celebrating the holidays at all would have been worse. But everyone is different. My mom absolutely loved the holidays and we felt like we were honoring her. They can be a good time to talk about those who have gone as well as a difficult time.
> Betsy


Exactly what we did, I am the youngest of seven and we lost our dad when I was 19, so I was the "baby" and everyone wanted Thanksgiving to be "normal" for Mom (step-mom) and Me because we were living at the house where they had all celebrated at for over 40 years. We all had a special prayer which we each included him in before we sat down... of course there were tears, but we felt like we honored him by doing that.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Like so many of you, the dynamics of my family has changed.  My daughter and I will be going to mother's for Thanksgiving day.  My brother will be there also.  We are going to grill new york strips, fruit salad, baked potatos, vegies and pumpkin pie.  Steak is difficult for my mother to eat, so she gets lobster!!!  Well. . . I will probably cave in and take enough lobster down so everyone can have a treat.  

My husband loves to hunt and does not have a lot of time off.  So he will hunt on Thanksgiving Day.  We will celebrate our Thanksgiving on Saturday with a small traditional meal -- small turkey, dressing and so on and so forth.  

I am not a very holiday oriented person for the two reasons outlined above.  Holidays are complicated and work intensive.  To be frank, I would just as soon not do holidays.  Bah humbug.  Having said that, my Christmas shopping is done, some of the presents wrapped and I have begun putting up my minmalist decorations.  Yeesh.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Speaking of minimalist decorations, there was an article in yesterday's paper about how people hire companies to put up the lights and decorations on their houses for Christmas. Cost: up to $8000 or more! I can't imagine...

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

My father was born on Thanksgiving Day so it was always a birthday party for him, with chocolate cake!  After he died we still went ahead and celebrated his birthday and when my Mother died we couldn't stop because she loved it so much. Christmas was difficult because my brother and sister never came to where "we" were living, but luckily I had found Jimmy by then and I was not alone.  We don't do Christmas any more being away from everyone but do our thing for the community.

We are going to a restaurant for Thanksgiving where I am allowed to take my eco friendly to go boxes, it's a buffet, and I eat about 5-6 very very small meals a day.  Every other year we do potluck with other ex-pats, but this year it's no cooking and no cleaning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Speaking of minimalist decorations, there was an article in yesterday's paper about how people hire companies to put up the lights and decorations on their houses for Christmas. Cost: up to $8000 or more! I can't imagine...
> 
> L


Putting up decorations is no big deal . . . . .it's the taking down that's a problem. . . . .I hope for $8K they do that part too!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Putting up decorations is no big deal . . . . .it's the taking down that's a problem. . . . .I hope for $8K they do that part too!


Yes, they do. And store them til next year. Even so, it seems like a lot of money to spend on LIGHTS.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Putting up decorations is no big deal . . . . .it's the taking down that's a problem. . . . .I hope for $8K they do that part too!


That's one reason we don't do decorations, DH won't help put up or take down  Plus when we moved I sold everything so I buy a poinsetta or two and that's it


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Yes, they do. And store them til next year. Even so, it seems like a lot of money to spend on LIGHTS.


Leslie, We live near a very well-to-do community, and many of those houses are professionally decorated. It becomes a "keeping up with the Joneses" sort of thing for them, I think. But who wants to crawl along the top of a second-story roofline to place lights? As an aside, at Halloween time, I was in the fabric store, and a woman was buying material, she said, to decorate one of the 7 Christmas trees she puts up in her house every year!

Back on topic - Just 4 of us for Thanksgiving this year, and I'm the only one who will eat meat, since DD and DH went vegetarian on me last February. So, this is the first Thanksgiving where I can't decide what to do. I go from being mad to sad, to throwing my hands in the air. I do the whole meal myself. I'll go buy a Tofurky today, but just can't decide if I want to cook any turkey for myself. it is hard to eat meat at a table where noone else is eating meat. Ok, I should stop complaining and be thankful we are all healthy, right?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

We don't cook. We live in Oklahoma, but every Thanksgiving we go to the Dallas Cowboys game. So we fly to Dallas in the am, go to Boston Market for lunch/dinner then the game, then fly home. It is a lot of fun!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Speaking of minimalist decorations, there was an article in yesterday's paper about how people hire companies to put up the lights and decorations on their houses for Christmas. Cost: up to $8000 or more! I can't imagine...
> 
> L


There are a couple houses a block from mine that have all their exterior X-mas lights up and turned on already. That's just too early for my tastes.  Personally I prefer to wait until it's actually December for whatever modest bit of decorating I might do, and let Thanksgiving weekend be just for Thanksgiving. But then nobody has ever accused me of being a conformist. (The drummer I march to plays a syncopated 7:4 rhythm.  )


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Professionally installed Christmas decorations?!? I had no idea there was such a thing. That explains some of the over-the-top displays around...  Seems all wrong to me, though. I mean, if you like the season and like decorating, then do it -- and if you don't, or don't have time, then skip it -- this sounds like way too much of a impress-the-neighbors idea.

Me, I decorate indoors, and put a wreath on my front door. I don't do the outside because I'd see it for about thirty seconds a day when I come home. I'd probably do more outside if I entertained more, but with the current state of my house (boxes everywhere) that's unfortunately not going to happen this season.

And I wish people would wait _at least_ until the beginning of December to put up decorations... to me it makes them less special if they're up for such a long time. One holiday at a time, please.

back on topic -- We'll celebrate twice -- DD's dad is in MN with his very ill father and won't be back here until Friday evening, so we'll have an American Thanksgiving on Saturday. And since my parents, who don't celebrate the day, don't want DD to be deprived of the feast day, she and I will be going over there for a fancy dinner -- but nothing involving turkey or anything else traditionally Thanksgiving-y. Except for the overeating part, which I understand is essential to the tradition.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Professionally installed Christmas decorations?!? I had no idea there was such a thing. That explains some of the over-the-top displays around...  Seems all wrong to me, though. I mean, if you like the season and like decorating, then do it -- and if you don't, or don't have time, then skip it -- this sounds like way too much of a impress-the-neighbors idea.


During the last recession in '02, my partner worked for a company that did professional Christmas decorations - they did both the insides and outsides and they were fabulous. The upside is the inside decorations in our house look so much more high-end now that he knows a lot of the glue gun and glitter secrets that make the wealthy homes look so pretty and sparkly ....

We're making desserts for our family dinner ... a pumpkin cheesecake and a Cherry Apple cobbler.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> The upside is the inside decorations in our house look so much more high-end now that he knows a lot of the glue gun and glitter secrets that make the wealthy homes look so pretty and sparkly ....


Ahh! Now that sounds like a good reason to spy on those decorations a bit.... come to think of it, I guess professional decorators have been around for a while just for all those corporate lobbies and malls and other public areas... I wonder where they learn their craft?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

mom is in charge of what is made on Thanksgiving. Usually Dad will tell me to help my mother (and/or my aunt (s)), but I already know I will be sent away as my mother has a specific way of doing things in the kitchen, especially when it comes to holidays.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

DH is frying a turkey.  I'm planning to make pistachio salad, some kind of regular mashed potatoes, and crescent rolls.  My mom is bringing some kind of sweet potato dish and pumpkin pies, and my sis is bringing green bean casserole and maybe cookies or something.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My brother has done work as a professional decorator. . . .did the town of Towson one year.  Now he just does his house. . .which is always spectacular, but will do friends and family if he's available and has time.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

There will only be 3 of us this year, so we're going to my best friend's house for Thanksgiving. I'm taking pecan pie, homemade hot rolls, and scalloped/cheesy turnips.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Don't forget about the Food Photo Album thread if you get any good shots of your feast.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

marianner said:


> I'm planning to make pistachio salad


What's that? Love pistachios, never even considered making a salad with them....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What I _am_ currently considering is pies. My mother called a little while ago and suggested that I bring dessert. Considering there will be only four people, it needs to be one that will keep for a couple of days.

I'm torn between a banana cream pie and a bourbon pecan pie. The former would have white chocolate curls on top, the latter dark chocolate drizzled across it. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> What I _am_ currently considering is pies. My mother called a little while ago and suggested that I bring dessert. Considering there will be only four people, it needs to be one that will keep for a couple of days.
> 
> I'm torn between a banana cream pie and a bourbon pecan pie. The former would have white chocolate curls on top, the latter dark chocolate drizzled across it. Decisions, decisions...


I don't like bananas, so can we have the bourbon pecan pie? That sounds wonderful! And I don't think it'll last too long if you let me at it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I vote for bourbon pecan too - sounds yummy, yummy!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It's kind of what I was leaning toward, too, simply because it's the more festive one and a banana cream pie could be for anytime.

I use the recipe from _The Pie and Pastry Bible_ by Rose Levy Beranbaum; I've only made it twice before but it is indeed yummy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Appropriate Thanksgiving/Chirstmas pies:  Pumpkin, Pecan, Mincemeat, Apple.  Cherry also acceptable -- DH like a pie with half apple, half cherry.  My SIL makes one that is put together upside down that is mostly Apple but with a significant Pecan presence.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> What's that? Love pistachios, never even considered making a salad with them....


Well, there's not too many actual pistacios  It's super-easy, though. Mix a package of instant pistachio pudding with a container of Cool-Whip. Once it's mixed well (the Cool-Whip turns green!), stir in a can of crushed pineapple and a cup of marshmallows. You could also add some extra nuts at this point if you want. It's best to make it the day before so it can set in the refrigerator overnight. Don't worry if it seems too watery when you first mix it up - it sets up into a nice gelatin-type salad.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Appropriate Thanksgiving/Chirstmas pies: Pumpkin, Pecan, Mincemeat, Apple. Cherry also acceptable -- DH like a pie with half apple, half cherry. My SIL makes one that is put together upside down that is mostly Apple but with a significant Pecan presence.


My mom makes a fantastic chocolate pecan pie that everyone loves.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

marianner said:


> Well, there's not too many actual pistacios  It's super-easy, though. Mix a package of instant pistachio pudding with a container of Cool-Whip. Once it's mixed well (the Cool-Whip turns green!), stir in a can of crushed pineapple and a cup of marshmallows. You could also add some extra nuts at this point if you want. It's best to make it the day before so it can set in the refrigerator overnight. Don't worry if it seems too watery when you first mix it up - it sets up into a nice gelatin-type salad.
> ...


My mother makes that or something very similar. We just call it "green goop."  (I'm not a big fan of it myself, but the rest of the family loves it.)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> mom is in charge of what is made on Thanksgiving.


It's the Aunts-in-law in my family that decide hat is made by whom. I was in my 30's before they decided our generation was old enough to contribute - but only things that could be bought ....

It was just about 4 or 5 years ago they realized many of the Gen-X and Y women were able to cook and were allowed to bring side dishes.

It was just last year they realized that even though we're boys, my partner and I also know how to cook and bake. We finally got off of plastic cup and chinet detail and promoted to desserts ...

But, I think it all goes back to not wanting to mess up their system by introducing random variables like young people.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> marianner said:
> 
> 
> > Well, there's not too many actual pistacios  It's super-easy, though. Mix a package of instant pistachio pudding with a container of Cool-Whip. Once it's mixed well (the Cool-Whip turns green!), stir in a can of crushed pineapple and a cup of marshmallows. You could also add some extra nuts at this point if you want. It's best to make it the day before so it can set in the refrigerator overnight. Don't worry if it seems too watery when you first mix it up - it sets up into a nice gelatin-type salad.
> ...


My in-laws would make "green stuff" and "pink stuff" (actually an apricot color) every year. I believe that the "pink stuff' had apricot baby food as one of the ingredients.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> What I _am_ currently considering is pies. My mother called a little while ago and suggested that I bring dessert. Considering there will be only four people, it needs to be one that will keep for a couple of days.
> 
> I'm torn between a banana cream pie and a bourbon pecan pie. The former would have white chocolate curls on top, the latter dark chocolate drizzled across it. Decisions, decisions...


I vote for BOTH yummmmmmm


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Appropriate Thanksgiving/Chirstmas pies: Pumpkin, Pecan, Mincemeat, Apple.


But mine isn't for an actual Thanksgiving meal. It's for a dinner that happens to be on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

marianner said:


> Well, there's not too many actual pistacios  It's super-easy, though. Mix a package of instant pistachio pudding with a container of Cool-Whip. Once it's mixed well (the Cool-Whip turns green!), stir in a can of crushed pineapple and a cup of marshmallows. You could also add some extra nuts at this point if you want. It's best to make it the day before so it can set in the refrigerator overnight. Don't worry if it seems too watery when you first mix it up - it sets up into a nice gelatin-type salad.


Hmmmm..... To me that sounds like a dessert, not a salad, but I guess from a distance... since it's green and all... 

See, I was envisioning something with romaine and tomatoes and maybe a raspberry vinaigrette, sprinkled with pistachios... you know, a _salad_.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> not wanting to mess up their system by introducing random variables like young people.


LOL!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

marianner said:


> Well, there's not too many actual pistacios  It's super-easy, though. Mix a package of instant pistachio pudding with a container of Cool-Whip. Once it's mixed well (the Cool-Whip turns green!), stir in a can of crushed pineapple and a cup of marshmallows. You could also add some extra nuts at this point if you want. It's best to make it the day before so it can set in the refrigerator overnight. Don't worry if it seems too watery when you first mix it up - it sets up into a nice gelatin-type salad.


WE make THAAAAAAAT!  I just hate all the hard work involved...   "Pistachio Delight"


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

marianner said:


> Well, there's not too many actual pistacios  It's super-easy, though. Mix a package of instant pistachio pudding with a container of Cool-Whip. Once it's mixed well (the Cool-Whip turns green!), stir in a can of crushed pineapple and a cup of marshmallows. You could also add some extra nuts at this point if you want. It's best to make it the day before so it can set in the refrigerator overnight. Don't worry if it seems too watery when you first mix it up - it sets up into a nice gelatin-type salad.


We make that too... My mom calls it Watergate Salad, my dad calls it Green Stuff!

I will also be smoking a turkey for Thanksgiving. We will have mashed potatoes and gravy, rolls and steamed veggies. Keeping it simple this year!


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

Working, so I'll likely grill some burgers here and watch the games - i'm already suffering from tryptophan toxicity and have had way too much dressing and mashed potatoes for a while.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ann--its what theatre people do ... put up holiday decorations ... and that you remembered...that was AGES ago (I've been out of college 20 years now....(Oh god, that felt old) .. anyway... Thanksgiving is at Dad's and will be a meal in the style of our Mother as is well an homage. As a point of reference this is NOT low fat meal, its good old fashioned healthy made with butter, whole milk, bacon fat, and other foods that are just delicious. (If you're taking out all the fat and cholesterol, why bother with the time this takes?)

Turkey (probably from the Grill which works very well)
Stuffing (home-made, perhaps with oysters)(this starts by sauteeing onions and celery in bacon fat)
Peas (because that is MY childhood recollection)(with butter sauce)
Dried Corn Custard (I hope I can find the dried corn) (whole milk is the only way the custard comes out right)
Mashed potatoes (which apparently MUST be peeled (despite the nutrition being "in" the peel) and with no additional flavors (garlic etc) just butter/milk)
Cranberry sauce or relish of some type ... (do I make it or get the kind that stays can shaped?)

My sister-in-law will be handling pies of the upside down apple and mincemeat varieties
so having now posted this I must realize that if I don't get in gear there won't be a meal as I have to go grocery shopping upon reaching Maryland.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

After putzing around with Thanksgiving plans, it looks like we'll be having dinner here at my house. Not a peep from mom about making her orange/sweet potatoes with marshmallows, so I think I'll make plain old mashed potatoes in the KitchenAid. Anyone have a recipe for potatoes you can make ahead? I had one, once. It was called Party Potatoes and had cream cheese in them. I wonder if I can find that...?

I also need to dig up the recipe for dressing from Mark Bittmann of the New York Times (the minimalist). I've made that the past two years and it has been a big hit.

Golden creamed onions from a ranch in Texas (good recipe for that one). Need to find that, too.

I'll probably just buy Ocean Spray cranberry sauce and not bother making my own. They taste exactly the same, I have discovered.

As for green jello salads...my father always loved one that his sister Cuyler made, but he was the only one who really loved it. The rest of us are just sort of "eh." Since we might all get too emotional about it, I think I'll skip it this year.

A green vegetable seems needed...peas? That's easy. The family tradition is brussels sprouts with chestnuts. Lots of work and I loathe them so easy to skip (I have skipped them before).

I'll get Lance to bake a pumpkin pie.

Am I forgetting anything? Sauerkraut, maybe. That's a Maryland tradition which my mother insists on for my husband (he's from Baltimore) but he hates sauerkraut! LOL

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's the creamed onion recipe:

GOLDEN CREAMED ONIONS
Serves 8-10

3 lbs pearl onions, blanched in boiling water 2 minutes, drained, and peeled (To peel: blanch in boiling water for 2 minutes, rinse under cool water. Cut off the root and then pop out the onion. While many people find this step tedious and dull, I actually think it is relaxing and therapeutic.)

2 tbsp unsalted butter
1 tsp sugar
3/4 tsp salt
2/3 cup heavy cream
1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley

In a skillet large enough to hold the onions in a single layer (or two if necessary), combine onions, butter, sugar, salt, and enough water to cover the onions by a 1/2-inch and bring mixture to boil. Boil until the liquid is almost evaporated and continue cooking, swirling pan, until the onions are golden and they begin to brown. Add the cream and continue swirling pan until cream thickens and colors (about 2 minutes). Stir in parsley, season with salt and pepper. This dish can be prepared a day or even more in advance and can be reheated in a microwave, a skillet over low heat, or in a slow oven.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> Cranberry sauce or relish of some type ... (do I make it or get the kind that stays can shaped?)


You get the canned stuff, put it in a bowl, and mash it up with a fork so that it looks better.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Found it!

November 15, 2006
THE MINIMALIST; To Stuff or Dress the Bird? James Beard Had It Covered
By MARK BITTMAN

STUFFING, as I've been informed by friends from the South, is properly called dressing when you cook it outside the bird. So I'm officially a big advocate of dressings.

Don't get me wrong: cooking a bread-based mixture inside a turkey is not a bad idea. It adds moisture and flavor to a concoction that can be sadly lacking in both. However, too often stuffing absorbs too much of the cooking juices and comes out of the bird a soggy, unappealing mess. So much for gracing the Thanksgiving table.

But stuffing -- excuse me, dressing -- is always crisp and light if you bake it outside the bird; it takes just a little effort and a few more minutes' work. Your guests will think you're brilliant, especially the vegetarians, because there will be one more dish (and a good one at that) that's vegetarian-friendly.

I'm not speaking as an inventor. The bread stuffing that's been the staple of my Thanksgiving table for 30 years is based on a James Beard recipe, and it was his suggestion to cook it outside the turkey that got me started. Now I'm hooked.

First you make fresh bread crumbs: just whiz a few cups of slightly stale cubes of decent bread -- crust and all, unless it's super-hard -- in a food processor. Keep the crumbs very, very coarse. Cook them with plenty of butter (yes, you can use olive oil) and good seasonings. Baked in a pan, this is delicious, with or without gravy.

From here, the ideas flow freely; this mixture can accommodate giblets, chopped apples, chestnuts, sausage, mushrooms, oysters or other traditional ingredients.

Or you can move in a different direction. Start with whole-grain bread, crumbled and flavored with barely cooked kale and dried fruit, to create what amounts to a bread salad, vinegar and all, that makes for a lovely warm side dish. For a sweeter dish, one that is a crowd pleaser if you are catering to children and real traditionalists, try corn bread with winter squash, cranberries and maple syrup. Finally, there's a rice and nut stuffing that does away with bread altogether.

These dressings have a couple of things in common. Most start with good bread, which is important. Most contain nuts (because some crunch is nice) and butter or oil (because fat is essential for flavor and texture). They can all be made in advance, until the final cooking. (They can even be nearly fully cooked, then returned to the oven for reheating while the turkey rests before carving.) Given these guidelines, they can also be varied almost at will; not only can any bread plug in for any other, you can substitute most of the other ingredients.

And you can cook them in the bird if you prefer, and call them stuffings.

Bread Stuffing
Time: 1 hour

1/2 pound (2 sticks) butter
1 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup pine nuts or chopped walnuts
6 to 8 cups coarse fresh bread crumbs
1 tablespoon minced fresh tarragon or sage leaves, or 1 teaspoon dried tarragon or sage, crumbled
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
1/2 cup chopped scallions
1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley leaves.

1. Melt butter over medium heat in a large, deep skillet, Dutch oven or casserole. Add onion and cook, stirring, until it softens, about 5 minutes. Add nuts and cook, stirring almost constantly, until they begin to brown, about 3 minutes.
2. Add bread crumbs and tarragon or sage and toss to mix. Turn heat to low. Add salt, pepper and scallions. Toss again; taste and adjust seasoning if necessary. Add parsley and stir. Turn off heat. (You may prepare recipe in advance up to this point; refrigerate, well wrapped or in a covered container, for up to a day before proceeding.)
3. Pack into chicken or turkey if you like before roasting, or roast in an ovenproof glass or enameled casserole for about 45 minutes, at 350 to 400 degrees; you can bake this dish next to the bird, if you like. (Or you can cook it up to 3 days in advance and warm it up right before dinner.)

Yield: 6 to 8 cups, enough for a 12-pound bird.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> You get the canned stuff, put it in a bowl, and mash it up with a fork so that it looks better.


Or, if you get the jellied kind, take both ends off the can, slide it out, and then slice into very neat and attractive slices.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Instead of peas, I am thinking I might try these carrots. They are getting rave reviews over at the Food Network. Ginger ale as the secret ingredient? Who knew?

*Glazed Carrots*
Recipe courtesy Alton Brown, 2005

Prep Time:10 min Inactive Prep Time:--Cook Time:15 min
Level: Easy
Serves: 4 servings

*Ingredients*:

1 pound carrots, approximately 7 medium, peeled and cut on the bias 1/4-inch thick
1 ounce (2 tablespoons) unsalted butter
Heavy pinch kosher salt
1 cup good-quality ginger ale
1/2 teaspoon chili powder
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley leaves

*Directions*

In a 12-inch saute pan over medium heat, combine the carrots, butter, salt and ginger ale. Cover and bring to a simmer. Once simmering, remove the lid, stir, and reduce the heat to low. Cover again and cook for 5 minutes. Remove the lid, add the chili powder and increase the heat to high. Cook, tossing occasionally, until the ginger ale is reduced to a glaze, approximately 4 to 5 minutes. Pour into a serving dish and sprinkle with the parsley. Serve immediately.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am soooo glad I am not cooking!  The leftovers from these recipes would put my weight back  on!  DH would be glad to wash dishes, but !  They all look so very yummy!  

Note to self, make sure these get added to the KB cook book.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The glazed carrots sound good Leslie.  Don't you love Alton Brown?  We had never heard of brining a turkey until we watched him 4-5 years ago and will never fix one without doing the brine now.  I also like the onion recipe, I think I'll try that for tomorrow.  Thanks!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

crebel said:


> The glazed carrots sound good Leslie. Don't you love Alton Brown? We had never heard of brining a turkey until we watched him 4-5 years ago and will never fix one without doing the brine now. I also like the onion recipe, I think I'll try that for tomorrow. Thanks!


I was all ready to brine mine last year (first time I ever roasted a turkey) but then found that all the ones sold in the supermarkets come already brined...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crebel said:


> The glazed carrots sound good Leslie. Don't you love Alton Brown? We had never heard of brining a turkey until we watched him 4-5 years ago and will never fix one without doing the brine now. I also like the onion recipe, I think I'll try that for tomorrow. Thanks!


Actually, I've never seen Alton Brown! I was just googling glazed carrot recipes and found this one which sounded a little different (chili powder, ginger ale?) but it had 135 five star reviews so I figured it had to be a hit.

I also found several "party potatoes" recipes. The key ingredients seem to be cream cheese and sour cream (and potatoes, of course). Make them the day before and then heat up before serving.

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> After putzing around with Thanksgiving plans, it looks like we'll be having dinner here at my house. Not a peep from mom about making her orange/sweet potatoes with marshmallows, so I think I'll make plain old mashed potatoes in the KitchenAid. Anyone have a recipe for potatoes you can make ahead? I had one, once. It was called Party Potatoes and had cream cheese in them. I wonder if I can find that...?
> 
> I also need to dig up the recipe for dressing from Mark Bittmann of the New York Times (the minimalist). I've made that the past two years and it has been a big hit.
> 
> ...


Leslie, will any sauerkraut recipe work? I make a recipe that my mom used to make, and everyone gobbles it all up at our church potlucks. There's never a bite left, and even people who dislike sauerkraut (which I can't imagine) like it. It's very simple. Here goes.

Take 2 large cans of Frank's Kraut. Drain well. Stir in 2 c. sugar. Pour into oblong baking dish. Lay strips of bacon across the top, close together, as they'll shrink and separate when baking. Bake at 275 to 300 degrees F. for 2.5 to 3 hours. The sugar will caramelize, and the bacon drippings will flavor the kraut.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Leslie, will any sauerkraut recipe work? I make a recipe that my mom used to make, and everyone gobbles it all up at our church potlucks. There's never a bite left, and even people who dislike sauerkraut (which I can't imagine) like it. It's very simple. Here goes.
> 
> Take 2 large cans of Frank's Kraut. Drain well. Stir in 2 c. sugar. Pour into oblong baking dish. Lay strips of bacon across the top, close together, as they'll shrink and separate when baking. Bake at 275 to 300 degrees F. for 2.5 to 3 hours. The sugar will caramelize, and the bacon drippings will flavor the kraut.


That sounds like an interesting recipe. I wonder if it halves easily? There are only five of us. Do you know how large a can a large can of Frank's kraut is? I usually buy Hebrew National in a bag. (Come to think of it, putting bacon on top of Kosher sauerkraut, I am probably buying myself a ticket straight to hell. LOL.)

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cranberry sauce:  as Leslie said, from a can, neatly, nicely sliced and quartered.

Sauerkraut:  Jar or bag (I think canned has a metallic taste.)  In a crock pot:  Sprinkle with caraway seed and some brown sugar.  Stir up a bit and toss in a ham hock or pork chop.  Low all day, or high for an hour and then low to keep warm.  Can really go as long as you need it too. . . . .

Mashed potatoes:  Can do ahead if necessary.  Just make 'em but don't mash too much and put 'em in the fridge.  Then reheat in the microwave or on the stove (slowly, don't let 'em stick to the pan) with a little more liquid (butter or milk) to re-fluff.  Add a little parmesan cheese or chives or sour cream if you like a bit different flavor.  I do this with left overs all the time.  I could seriously eat mashed potatoes every day.  

Susan, even though they say they come brined, it'll be even better if you do it as well.  Seriously. . . . .try it.  And it IS Thanksgiving dinner if it's on Thanksgiving Day, even if it's peanut butter and jelly sandwiches and popcorn.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I usually buy Hebrew National in a bag. (Come to think of it, putting bacon on top of Kosher sauerkraut, I am probably buying myself a ticket straight to hell. LOL.)
> 
> L


LOL! But that recipe with the bacon does sound good. . .


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Since it's just the two of us, and I'm a rabid football fan, we're having steak and lobster on the grill.  Can make it at halftime and eat it in front of the TV.

But I'm loving all these recipes!  May just have Thanksgiving dinner for Christmas!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I used to work with a guy that they had enchiladas for Thanksgiving. 

I think I want to go to Leslie's house!  I don't eat much, promise   and I do help with dishes


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> That sounds like an interesting recipe. I wonder if it halves easily? There are only five of us. Do you know how large a can a large can of Frank's kraut is? I usually buy Hebrew National in a bag. (Come to think of it, putting bacon on top of Kosher sauerkraut, I am probably buying myself a ticket straight to hell. LOL.)
> 
> L


The original recipe calls for 1 can (28 oz.) and 1 c. sugar. About the bacon on the Kosher sauerkraut................you're probably right. Anyway, the sauerkraut is delicious, but it would lose a lot without the bacon. (I'd say that even if my husband hadn't been a hog farmer for 35 years. We're finally out of that part of farming, but have to admit that we like our bacon!)


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

We discovered something easier and better tasting than brining. Bacon under the skin of the turkey or chicken. So yummy. I already made my cranberry sauce and I'm getting ready to do prep for my dressing and make the pecan tassies.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> That sounds like an interesting recipe. I wonder if it halves easily? There are only five of us. Do you know how large a can a large can of Frank's kraut is? I usually buy Hebrew National in a bag. (Come to think of it, putting bacon on top of Kosher sauerkraut, I am probably buying myself a ticket straight to hell. LOL.)
> 
> L


L,

Got to tell you that the bacon on top of Kosher sauerkraut made me laugh out loud. And no, it doesn't buy you a ticket straight to hell, but you will be serving the drinks in heaven.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I have the dough rising for tomorrow's dinner rolls.  We've been in the south for 32 years, but I still have not developed a taste for straight cornbread dressing.  Last week's newspaper carried a recipe for a dressing that uses both cornbread and white (light) bread.  I decided to try it.  Years ago a man who was a cook in the army made a combination dressing for our church Thanksgiving and Christmas dinners.  I did like it and hope this will be similar.  I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

loonlover said:


> I have the dough rising for tomorrow's dinner rolls. We've been in the south for 32 years, but I still have not developed a taste for straight cornbread dressing. Last week's newspaper carried a recipe for a dressing that uses both cornbread and white (light) bread. I decided to try it. Years ago a man who was a cook in the army made a combination dressing for our church Thanksgiving and Christmas dinners. I did like it and hope this will be similar. I'll let you know how it turns out.


I've never had traditional, authentic cornbread dressing made by a southern chef, although I've heard about it. Doesn't one variation have hardboiled eggs in it?

L


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I've never had traditional, authentic cornbread dressing made by a southern chef, although I've heard about it. Doesn't one variation have hardboiled eggs in it?
> 
> Yes, some of the true southern cornbread dressing does have eggs in it. I've had it at potlucks at work - always tried a bit or two, but the result never changed.
> L


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm actually going to make cornbread for the first time this year in addition to a very tasty looking natural turkey.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I've never had traditional, authentic cornbread dressing made by a southern chef, although I've heard about it. Doesn't one variation have hardboiled eggs in it?
> 
> L


ewwww no hard boiled eggs. I don't use regular bread in my cornbread dressing either. It's all cornbread, well plus celery, onions, sausage and whatever else I feel like adding that time.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

This year, it's just me and my wife, Julie--and dog and cats.  We're just roasting a couple of turkey thighs and having it with the usual trimmings.  Dessert wise--we're making an old fashioned vanilla custard tart.  Not the most spectacular T-giving, but that's okay with me.  I've lived in the US for going on 12yrs and I've yet to latch onto Thanksgiving as a holiday.  It's a nice 4-day weekend, but that's it.

But Christmas--now that's a different subject...


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Just put two pumpkin pies in the oven!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Susan, even though they say they come brined, it'll be even better if you do it as well. Seriously. . . . .try it.


Double-brined turkey... ok.... well, you know more about it than I do, so I'll do that! I have until Saturday to deal with this anyway....



Ann in Arlington said:


> And it IS Thanksgiving dinner if it's on Thanksgiving Day, even if it's peanut butter and jelly sandwiches and popcorn.


I doubt you could convince my parents of that.  But it's not PB&J.... my mother is making Rouladen (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rouladen) with green beans, possibly also mushrooms and/or red cabbage, and definitely mashed potatoes, since both my mother and I could also eat those pretty much every day. And I'm making a bourbon pecan pie. DD is going to help clean the beans and the mushrooms. My dad is peeling potatoes and doing the dishes. Oh, and my mother's beef gravy is out of this world.... I'm gaining weight just thinking about this.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is the recipe I came up with for potatoes and just the sample tastes good: (cross posting to the Kitchen Aid Mixer thread)

*Party Potatoes *

for 5 or 6 people

2 lbs russet potatoes (5-6 potatoes)
6 oz cream cheese
3/4 cup sour cream
kosher salt
white pepper
chopped chives (be generous)
2 Tbsp butter, divided

1. Take a 2 qt. casserole dish and spray with Pam (or grease with butter). Set aside.
2. Peel potatoes and quarter.
3. Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add potatoes and cook til tender (took me about 20 minutes).
4. Drain potatoes and toss into the bowl of a Kitchen Aid mixer (or just a large bowl). Mash until smoothish.
5. Add cream cheese, sour cream, salt, pepper, 1 Tbsp butter. Continue to mix until smooth.
6. Mix in chives by hand (don't use the mixer). When well mixed, turn everything into the prepared casserole dish.
7. Dot with remaining 1 tbsp. butter

Can stop at this point. Cover and reserve.

When dinner is looming....uncover and bake, 30-45 minutes at 350 degrees. Serve. Enjoy.

L


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> This is the recipe I came up with for potatoes and just the sample tastes good: (cross posting to the Kitchen Aid Mixer thread)...


This is the recipe for the garlicky mashed potatoes I'll be doing tomorrow, though I'll be doubling it. So easy (no potato peeling). So tasty. Gives your kitchen a nice, garlicky aroma. 

*Ingredients*

* 8 medium red potatoes, quartered
* 3 cloves garlic, peeled
* 2 tablespoons butter or stick margarine
* 1/2 cup fat-free milk, warmed
* 1/2 teaspoon salt
* 1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese

*Directions*

Place potatoes and garlic in a large saucepan; cover with water. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 20-25 minutes or until the potatoes are very tender. Drain well. Add the butter, milk and salt; mash. Stir in Parmesan cheese.

(Note: I pick out the garlic cloves after cooking and mash them up first, so that I can make sure they get thoroughly distributed through the potatoes.)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> This is the recipe for the garlicky mashed potatoes I'll be doing tomorrow


Sounds delicious! I'm going to try that... leaving out the cheese, maybe using whole milk to make up for that. On a day when I don't have to breathe at anybody for a few hours.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Sounds delicious! I'm going to try that... leaving out the cheese, maybe using whole milk to make up for that. On a day when I don't have to breathe at anybody for a few hours.


I actually use 1% milk ('cause it's what I normally have in the fridge) and throw in a splash of fat-free half-and-half (for the same reason).


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

We are going to a restaurant with the in-laws. I usually cook, but decided on  going out for a change. It's just 4 of us. We'll see how it goes. Nice menu- can't wait to try the duck...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cute dragon, qotdr!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This will be the first Thanksgiving meal I've cooked in more than 12 years. I've been going over to a friend's house all these years. Last year, she moved to Australia though. I was so depressed about her move, last year we just got one of those Bob Evans feasts.  

We're having apple-cider turkey, sausage & apple dressing, garlic smashed potatoes, candied yams, corn, green beans with bacon, cranberry-orange relish, pumpkin bread and dinner rolls. Dessert will be blackberry cobbler, apple pie, and Oreo cream pie. WHEW! that's a ton of food and it's only the 6 of us. I fully expect it to last at least a week. 

We've made nearly 30 loaves of pumpkin bread this week. We gave away about a dozen, the rest go in the freezer and will hopefully last until Christmas (doubtful though, the kids love it!)


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Making Roast Turkey (in a cooking bag), dressing, mashed potatoes, gravy, cranberry sauce, rolls, a fresh vegie relish tray, candied sweet potatoes and 3 different types of pies pumpkin, dutch apple and pecan.  Am having my 2 daughters, their boyfriends and all my grand kids over, there will be 10 of us.

Just a thought for Carol H. since you are the only meat eater have you considered a cornish hen?  Could have every other traditional item with it.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Note to self, make sure these get added to the KB cook book.


Added.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I will be taking Butterscotch Brownies (blondies) to my mom's where the menu will include turkey, mashed potatoes and gravy, sweet potatoes, vegetarian gluten-free brown rice dressing (Mom's recipe), bread dressing, pecan pie and pumpkin pie (both with and without crusts) with whipping cream whipped with maple syrup, homemade cranberry sauce, potato rolls, green beans, leaf lettuce salad, and probably corn chips and salsa before dinner. Those are the regular dishes; there may be others.


Once again I will be making Butterscotch Brownies. The original recipe was for a single batch in an 8x8 pan. We always ended up doubling the recipe for a 9x13 pan. Since brown sugar in the boxes would get hard and dry so quickly in Arizona, years ago I worked out a variation that did not require measuring soft brown sugar. If brown sugar had come in plastic bags 37 years ago, I probably would not have come up with the simplified measuring version below.

*Butterscotch Brownies*
(Simplified Double Batch)

Ingredients:
1/2 lb butter or margarine (2 sticks) (best with butter)
1 lb brown sugar (dark or light)
5 large eggs
1 tsp vanilla extract (can use up to 1 Tbs)
1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour (whole wheat OK also)
1 tsp double acting baking powder
1/4 tsp salt (optional)
1 to 2 cups chopped nuts, walnuts, or pecans (optional) (I leave out nuts when making for the family.)

Melt butter in a medium saucepan. While butter is melting, combine dry ingredients (except nuts and brown sugar) in a bowl. Add brown sugar to melted butter in saucepan and stir until smooth. Remove saucepan from heat and cool slightly. With hand mixer, beat in eggs and vanilla extract until well mixed. Add flour mixture to bowl and beat until well mixed and smooth. Add chopped nuts. Pour batter into buttered (greased) 9x13 baking pan. Bake in 350 °F oven for 20 to 25 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. (325 °F oven if using glass baking dish.) Makes 2 dozen brownies.

I entered this recipe once in a site that calculated calories; these brownies worked out to approximately 100 calories per cubic inch. 

For Halloween I make these as Graveyard Blondies. There are two of the double batches in the photo below.









*Graveyard Blondies*

Ingredients:
Butterscotch Brownies (simplified double batch)
Chocolate frosting
Milano or other oblong cookies
Food color pens (optional)
Gummy worms (optional)

Bake the brownies as in the simplified double batch Buterscotch Brownies. Let cool. Cut into rectangles that are at least as wide as the chosen cookies and are at least twice that long. If the cookies are light enough, write on the cookies on the upper half with the food color pens. Take each brownie out of the pan and use a bit of frosting to attach a cookie to one end. Arrange as if still in the pan so that it appears as a graveyard. If desired, add gummy worms to the graveyard. It is OK to leave some brownies (graves) without a cookie (headstone).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.chow.com/recipes/29029-thanksgiving-turkey-cake

No, not really making this. . . . . .really. . . .you just have to look at the link. . . .it is. . . . .indescribable. . . . . .


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

We are not turkey fans, so we are grilling out: Coke can chickens.  They turn out super moist compared to the dried out turkeys my mother in law always serves!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No, not really making this. . . . . .really. . . .you just have to look at the link. . . .it is. . . . .indescribable. . . . . .


I agree with your description, Ann. Why would anyone ever come up with this?


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

This year, I'm not cooking nothing. My mother in law wants to do it all and I will let her.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm eating at the assisted living place where my mother lives. But my nephew Hunter is making this (he's in the Saveur video):

http://www.saveur.com/article/Kitchen/Video-Hunter-Lewis-Turkey-with-Riesling-Sauerkraut-and-Pork-Sausages


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Going to a friend's, so making pies.  Pumpkin (from fresh pumpkin and yams) and pecan.

But I got a turkey to cook for us, 'cause it's my favorite meal.  We like to smoke it on the grill out back (waterpan method = moist bird).


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's dessert!








The Cherpumple "Monster" Pie Cake

Recipe from Charles Phoenix's website

-1 8" frozen pumpkin pie
- 1 box spice cake mix
- 1 8" frozen apple pie
- 1 box yellow cake mix
- 1 8" frozen cherry pie
- 1 box white cake mix
- eggs and oil according to the cake mix
- 3 tall tubs of cream-cheese frosting
- 3 8.5" round cake pans

Bake pies according to instructions and cool to room temperature overnight. Mix cake batter according to instructions. For each layer pour about 1 1/3 cup of batter in the cake pan. Carefully de-tin the baked pie and place it face up on top of the batter in the cake pan. Push down lightly to release any trapped air. Pour enough batter on top to cover the pie. Bake according to box instructions. Cool and remove from pans then frost it like you mean it.

NO, i am not really going to make it, but it would go great with turducken, wouldn't it?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

This Thanksgiving will be a bit different for us. All the kids are going to Montana. We will be here with my parents. My dad has been having some heart issues (at 92) and isn't getting around well. Some years we go up to a lodge in Leavenworth where they put on a very nice Thanksgiving dinner. However, I don't Dad will be up for that, so I am cooking dinner here at home. I will be working out of town until Wednesday afternoon. Doesn't give me much prep time.....SO this weekend I started the pumpkin cream pie (cream will be added on Thursday), mashed potatoes (they hold well when you add cream cheese, smashed sweet potatoes. Yesterday I made the stuffing, fairly tradtional, which will be heated in the slow cooker. Mashed potatoes will also be done in the slow cooker. Cranberry sauce was also made yesterday. On WED DH will start brining the turkey, which this year is just a turkey breast. On TH it will go in the oven, I will prepare the green beans, start the slow cookers, add the cream to the pumpkin mixture for the pie, and we will be done. I think I have all the required elements covered, but I will miss the laughter and excitement of having the kids around.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> This is the recipe I came up with for potatoes and just the sample tastes good: (cross posting to the Kitchen Aid Mixer thread)
> 
> *Party Potatoes *
> 
> ...


Hint: This recipe would work very well reheated in the slow cooker. A


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Last year a friend and I made Thanksgiving at her house for a small group. This year, we're moving that group to my house. I'm going to buy a fresh turkey tomorrow and do a 4-day roasted turkey dry rub. We'll also have mashed potatoes, gravy, stuffing, cranberries, bread, honey butter (I got a recipe that will hopefully taste like Saltgrass' honey butter), green beans or green bean casserole (haven't decided yet), yams, pumpkin pie and pumpkin cheesecake. I think that's it. Last year we also got a ham, but I think we'll pass this year.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

We won't be having our traditional Thanksgiving this year. The kids and gkids will be all staying in their respective towns. This will be my mom's first Thanksgiving without my dad. Traditional Thanksgiving "food" was my dad's favorite and my mom isn't ready to do that, so will we be grilling hamburgers. I of course will do our traditional dessert, Kentuckty Derby Pies (my hubby fav).

Kentucky Derby Pie

1/2 cup flour
1 cup sugar
1 large egg, slightly beaten
1 stick margerine or butter, melted and cooled
1 teaspoon vanilla
6 oz. semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 cup pecans, chopped


Combine first 5 ingredients, mix well. Add chips and nuts, pour into 9 inch frozen pie crust.
Bake at 300 for 1 hour. Serve warm with whipped crean.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Angela, That pie looks really good (and not too difficult or time consuming.. I'm all about easy this year (We're getting most of our meal catered due to lack of energy on my part) I'm only making 2 or 3 dishes myself. If I can get hubs to the store tomorrow, I might just give it a try.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Heather it is super easy and I usually make 2 of them. I am all for ease too! Glad you are feeling better. Oh, leftover pie reheats nicely, but it is also good cold... tastes like a thick chocolate chip cookie! Enjoy!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanksgiving for me is the one holiday that I insisted DH and I do on our own every year.  Every year we do invite the people that we know who don't have family close by (we live in a college town and meet a lot of college students thru our church).  We also usually invite my in laws (and my parents, but they prefer having thanksgiving @ their house) since FIL isn't supposed to have meat (and nothing strikes MIL better than leftover turkey).  This year my in laws are in KS to have dinner w/ my SIL and her family so it's just going to be the 3 of us and 5 of the college students.  I'm doing a 20 some lb turkey, a 10 lb ham, mashed potatoes, cranberry salad, macaroni salad (for DH), corn, green beans, stuffing, gravy, pumpkin pies, cheese cakes (from scratch, not mix), lemon merengie, and possibly something chocolate.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, seeing as how DW is deathly allergic to any poultry at all it will not be turkey!!  This year, as in most it'll be roast pork, ham and ??.  
We have a division of labors come holidays.  I generally do the cooking but on holidays I take the main meats and she has a blast doing all the sides and deserts. I know it'll be roast pork and ham but don't have a clue as to what she has planned for the rest.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I am cooking a turkey (Trader Joe's fresh turkey & their recipe for preparation), and mashed potatoes in the crock pot so I can do all the work the day ahead. I'm hosting 20 people + 4 more for dessert. Thankfully my friends are easy guests & are all bringing food.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've learned that my job is to make the pies.  One pumpkin and one mincemeat.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

This is my first time cooking a Thanksgiving dinner. I'm spending it with my boyfriend and 2 of our friends. I'm making sausage & apple stuffing, mashed potatoes, cranberry sauce, green bean casserole, and a pumpkin pie. No turkey!! I'm really hoping it all turns out.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've learned that my job is to make the pies. One pumpkin and one *mincemeat*.


could you share your recipe?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> could you share your recipe?


One jar of mincemeat (or more if you like a fuller pie), 1/4 cup bourbon/irish/scotch/what-have-you (or more or none as you prefer.) The brand we usually get is "None such". Pie has both a bottom and top crust. Jar says how long to bake. . . .

Honestly? I can't stand the stuff. But my dad likes it. . . . . . .


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

well, We may not drink alcohol, but we are not averse to using it in cooking.. I just popped a Shiner Bock to make :

Saltgrass Steakhouse Shiner Bock Beer Bread

1 1/2 to 1 3/4 cups Shiner Bock Beer (flat)
2 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
2 teaspoons dry active yeast
1/4 cup warm water ( not hot )
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour

Dissolve yeast in warm water in a large mixing bowl. Add honey and stir. Mix in wheat flour, salt and all- purpose flour in bowl. Stir in oil and slowly add flat beer. Mix all ingredients together. Place dough on a floured surface and knead for at least 10 to 15 minutes. The dough may need a little more flour added to it if becomes too sticky. The finished dough will feel smooth and spongy and will not stick to your hands.

Place dough in a lightly oiled bowl and cover with plastic until it doubles in size. Do not place dough in a draft or in an overheated area. The dough should be left to rise at room temperature.

When dough has doubled, punch down in the middle and let rest for 5 minutes.

Divide dough into four equal parts and shape into round loaves. Place loaves on a lightly oiled cookie sheet. Score twice on top of each loaf with a knife two inches apart and about 2 1/2 inches long. Cover loosely with plastic wrap until the loaves have doubled in size. Place in a preheated 350 degree F oven, and bake for about 30 minutes.

DS#1's favorite bread.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Annalog said:


> I will be taking Butterscotch Brownies (blondies) to my mom's where the menu will include turkey, mashed potatoes and gravy, sweet potatoes, vegetarian gluten-free brown rice dressing (Mom's recipe), bread dressing, pecan pie and pumpkin pie (both with and without crusts) with whipping cream whipped with maple syrup, homemade cranberry sauce, potato rolls, green beans, leaf lettuce salad, and probably corn chips and salsa before dinner. Those are the regular dishes; there may be others.


 Annaloq, I would love to have your recipes for the crustless pecan and pumpkin pies. I am always looking for more gluten-free baking ideas. Thanks.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Happy TURKEY DAY (or substitute YUM of your choice.)!!!!


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Leslie said:


> I've never had traditional, authentic cornbread dressing made by a southern chef, although I've heard about it. Doesn't one variation have hardboiled eggs in it?
> 
> L


My granny's (and all the aunts and ex mother in law) version did not include eggs in the dressing, but they are in the giblet gravy which is necessary in order to eat the dressing, since the dressing is usually really dry. Their stuff had umm, celery (or without, for picky folks), onion, some type of bread crumbs, cornbread crumbs, occasionally a bit of this crap called cracklins (which is like crispy fried gristle crap, I hate it), all sorts of spices and some watery stuff. They usually neglect to put turkey broth in it, and overbake it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Indy said:


> My granny's (and all the aunts and ex mother in law) version did not include eggs in the dressing, but they are in the giblet gravy which is necessary in order to eat the dressing, since the dressing is usually really dry. Their stuff had umm, celery (or without, for picky folks), onion, some type of bread crumbs, cornbread crumbs, occasionally a bit of this crap called cracklins (which is like crispy fried gristle crap, I hate it), all sorts of spices and some watery stuff. They usually neglect to put turkey broth in it, and overbake it.


LOL... sounds like you, um, enjoyed it


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Anyway for today, my mother in law is depressed and has turned down invites from all over for dinner, and our favorite neighbors are out of town, so it's 3 of us.  We're having a roast chicken stuffed with couscous, carrot, green onion.  The moist part of that is white wine, butter, salt, pepper, basil and thyme and it's in the oven as we speak.  I hope it turns out 'cause I'm starving!  We also have corn, homemade mac n cheese, and ranch potatoes in the crockpot.  They are not cooking as fast as I would like so there is a chance I will have to put that in a ... thing... (brain not working) and bake it when the chicken is done.

For dessert there are blackberries in the fridge, hot chocolate available for my kid, and vanilla ice cream in the freezer.  Either blackberry smoothies or just some good ole ice cream with coffee will be dessert.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Indy said:


> We're having a roast chicken stuffed with couscous, carrot, green onion. The moist part of that is white wine, butter, salt, pepper, basil and thyme and it's in the oven as we speak.


Pardon me while I drool a little.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, we started out with a temp of 75 at noon today and enjoyed our grilled burgers on the patio... It is now 45 outside and there is now a Freeze Advisory for tonight. I believe I am going to be starting a pot of homemade chili!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

We did our big T_giving dinner on Monday.. but we still did a lot tonight..
Shiner Bock bread:









Fruit Pizza (Kiwi, banana, strawberry, blueberry, raspberry, boysenberry)









Peppermint fudge (made with Ghiradelli white chocolate & Andes peppermint pieces)


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Bread sounds good - I love Shiner bock!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Bumping this Thanksgiving thread from last year.  It has some good recipes.  
deb


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, I am just an eater, not a cooker.  Although my fiancee is making a gluten-free, dairy-free stuffing for me to eat.  We are having the traditional turkey, stuffing, veggies, potatoes thing.  Not sure what I am going to do about dessert given my stupid food allergies, though.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

My motto has always been: If it can't be microwaved, I'm not sure it can be cooked at all.
My fave recipe is 1-800-PIZZAHUT

But I promised to make an apple pie for TG and I WANTED Sweet Potato Casserole so I said I would make that too. That's why I did what I did tonight. I peeled stuff, measured stuff, mushed stuff, stirred stuff and washed about a gajillion pots/pans/bowls/spoons etc. I'm exhausted from making just these two things.
I used to brag that I come from 'pioneer stock' but no more. If I was a pioneer in a past life, I can just about guarantee my whole family starved to death. If any of you were my children in a past life........sorry about that!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I am not really cooking anything, but I'm going to heat up a Cajun Smoked Turkey.  Everyone else is preparing the side dishes... Oh, yes, it's going to be yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All DAY!!


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

We're doing the big, extended family thing. Typical meal: turkey, stuffing, mashed garlic potatoes, gravy, green bean casserole, roasted vegetables, salad, garlic bread, cranberry sauce, pumpkin pie and chocolate cake. I think I'm going to make some fresh pico de gallo as well, just to be weird.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My husband, daughter, and I are going to my best friend's house since my other daughter is at her in-law's today. Usually, I cook a huge meal, but today, I'm only making pecan pie, gooseberry pie, and my famous sauerkraut with bacon casserole.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just put my pumpkin pie in the oven, classic Libby's recipe though I use "sweetened condensed milk" rather than plain for a richer filling. I also followed some tips from a Marie Callender's baker that was interviewed on the local news. I made my filling yesterday and let it refrigerate overnight and stirred it with a rubber spatula rather than a whisk...


----------

